# Wierd White Webby Stuff



## Robbin48 (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't know if anyone has seen this before, but it appears randomly, hangs around about a day, travels around the tank then disappears. I'm stumped, my parameters are ammonia - 0, nitrite - 0 and nitrate <5. The tank is a forty gallon tall and I've had it just over two years now.


Any suggestions would be great. In the first picture the "stuff" has shrunk to about half that size in the last half an hour.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't say that I have. Have you tried feeling it? Could it be some filter floss?

I also though that it could be wood fungus but that is typically fluffy and fuzzy looking.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

There is a fungus among us. 



The mycelium in that first pic is pretty awesome.


----------



## Robbin48 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Mikaila31 for identifying it !

From the info on Wikipedia it sounds like it's not a bad thing to have...it is pretty cool, especially the way it travels around the tank and comes and goes. It seems to appear most often after a water change.


----------

